# Silva motor



## ijbandman (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm new at this Nissan stuff. I bought a 95 240sx and a silva motor from a highly recommened motor company. I put in the motor and the motor company said I need to set the crank so I don't bend rods or values when I start it up. I have no idea what their taking about. I got everything ready to go but this has got me stumped. I need help. Is there anyone that can help me or someone I can take is to. I live in WVa about 97 miles from Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey bro, are you sure that he wasn't talking about the "CAS" or Cam Angle Sensor..... on the "silva motor" or rather SR20DET....  The cas has the biggest role in setting timing, whether it be advancing it or retarding it... so just be very carefull and accurate when setting base timing when adjusting this item.....very tricky and can be a pain....

-Alex B.


----------

